# Dunno tune



## bmoyer (Aug 26, 2018)

I have a '70 2000 roaster set up with a pair of webers 45DCOE. Right now it's running well, but now as good as it could. My mechanic is suggesting I find someone to dyno tune it, to optimize it. I'm trying to locate a shop reasonably close to Baltimore, who can do that for me. I'm having no luck. They would need knowledge of webers, a dyno, and a set of the Jets. Thanks


----------

